#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  suggestion needed for training

## parvi

hello guyzz.... m doin b.tech in cse nd in 3rd year.. plzz suggest me  which subject will be good to do summer training in ..in present era..among asp.net, php or any other.. also suggest me institute for training in lko if u can... thanku...  :): 





  Similar Threads: suggestion suggestion Career suggestion needed Summer training project needed My six weeks training Suggestion

----------

